# Google Chrome Saved Passwords



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

I recently downloaded the new Google Chrome Web Browser which is still in beta. I accidentally clicked "Never remember passwords for this site" at a site I use many times a day. Now I can't figure out how to get to remove that site from the list so it will save the password. Any ideas?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Smothers65 said:


> I recently downloaded the new Google Chrome Web Browser which is still in beta. I accidentally clicked "Never remember passwords for this site" at a site I use many times a day. Now I can't figure out how to get to remove that site from the list so it will save the password. Any ideas?


There is a wrench icon somewhere(when opened). That is where you find your options. Take a look there.


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes but there is not options in the settings/options to remove the sites like there is in firefox


----------



## Athan (Jun 13, 2007)

Smothers,
I did a little looking around and found this 
http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=95606&ctx=sibling


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes but that does not show how to remove a website you've already clicked "never remember" for


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Smothers65 said:


> Yes but that does not show how to remove a website you've already clicked "never remember" for


No. But it does tell you how to remember a site that you are at.

Go to the site that doesn't remember, then tell it to remember it.


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

It doesn't give you the option to remember it after you click "Never for this Site" no matter how many times you return.. That's why I'm trying to figure out how to remove it. Like in Firefox there is a list of exception websites that you can remove. I cannot find that in Chrome.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> No. But it does tell you how to remember a site that you are at.
> 
> Go to the site that doesn't remember, then tell it to remember it.


Via the options.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

i suppose you could try uninstalling google chrome, ...then reinstall chrome and start from scratch.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

t bone said:


> i suppose you could try uninstalling google chrome, ...then reinstall chrome and start from scratch.


Yeah, I'm thinking that's about all that can be done. Perhaps in a future release there will be a way to update the list of sites where the password is never stored.

Peace...


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

I tried reinstalling it and cleaning the registry and everything. It still kept a user profile. After you click NEVER FOR THIS SITE, that's the point is for it to stop asking you! I figured it out anyway. I found Google Chrome's program files and found the User Profile folder and deleted it. That is the only way you can do it. Thanks for all your help to everyone Thanks all!


----------



## DotHQ (May 6, 2008)

Good thinking to remove the User Profile stuff. Surprising that after removing and reinstalling Chrome somehow still knew your profile.


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya it must keep the User Profile. It's kinds of difficult to find so if anyone ever needs to reset their profile right click the shortcut and follow the file path. It doesn't install with all the other program files. Weird!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Smothers65 said:


> I accidentally clicked "Never remember passwords for this site" at a site I use many times a day.


And I am retarded?

LOL


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup... still are


----------



## Smothers65 (Oct 14, 2007)

"All hear my warning, never turn your back, or I'll attack...."
The "A$$" Ripper
Judas Priest

This is my intellectual property. Please do not tamper with it. Or face severe criminal prosecution to the full extent of the Law. (Where would we be today if math formulas and equations were to be copyrighted when first thought of?)



Is that what you meant by copyright? Oops, my bad


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Smothers65 said:


> Yup... still are


Read this:
Category III Offenses
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Smothers65 said:


> "All hear my warning, never turn your back, or I'll attack...."
> The "A$$" Ripper
> Judas Priest
> 
> ...


Yes. Would you like a new one?


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Smothers65, I've edited out those personal comments. Please refrain from calling other members derogatory names in the tech forums.


Both of you need to drop this. Now.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

DotHQ said:


> Good thinking to remove the User Profile stuff. Surprising that after removing and reinstalling Chrome somehow still knew your profile.


This shouldn't be surprising at all. It's common for user preferences to be left behind after applications are uninstalled. Some apps will ask if you want to check your preferences or not when you uninstall them.

@Smothers65: thanks for the update! :up:

Peace...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

LauraMJ said:


> Smothers65, I've edited out those personal comments. Please refrain from calling other members derogatory names in the tech forums.
> 
> Both of you need to drop this. Now.


You missed his encore.

I disabled his account. We don't need members like that here.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Just in case anyone's interested, Google Chrome does not install it's program files into the Program Files folder -- it installs into each users profile, under Local Settings. Meaning it has to be installed for each account on the PC. Meaning 75 MB of program files *for each user on the PC*. And if you backup your profiles, that's an additional 75 MB of disk space needed for each profile (not taking compression into account).

And for some reason they put their safe browsing list with the user data, instead of the Application files.

Seems like a pretty dumb idea to me


----------

